# Happy Father's Day Coupon Code - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (19/6/16)

*Happy Father's Day 

Get free overnight shipping when you spend R600 or more online today only with Sir Vape.

www.sirvape.co.za

Use: HAPPYFATHERSDAY coupon code on checkout and R80 shipping fee will be deducted off your bill.*​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Ayoob (19/6/16)

That's so cool.
Hope I qualify for my order.


----------



## DrSirus-88 (19/6/16)

Order placed. Thanks so much man that's pretty awesome

Not to sure if I made the coupon code all in caps


----------

